# Hot patch



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is my example of a what I call a hot patch (without the hot mud). I could not find my hot mus so I used regular green lid right out of the bucket. I did spray the back of the paper on the patch to help it lie down and prevent it from drawing the moisture from my mud. This wall has to be skimmed, but as you can see, I hit it too hard with my hammer in an attempt to get a nail pucker below the wallboard.

Hope this may be of help tp someone.



I hope to finish the patch in a day or two.


----------

